
Launching a Company in Nashville with Clay Jackson of the Entrepreneur Center - wagtastic
http://www.thestartupslingshot.com/startup-slingshot/clay-jackson/
======
willpower101
It's awesome getting onto Hacker News and saying, "Hey I know that guy!" (I
interned with them last fall, amazing place! :)

